# L. Favre Pocket Watch



## JohnPatt (Aug 10, 2021)

New forum member and greetings from the U.S.

I have a delightful Swiss pin set pocket watch I need assistance in identifying. While I have several photos, I can't figure out how to attach them to this post.

The watch appears to be based on a very high quality ebauche. It is open face and housed in a plain finished 18k. gold case. The case is only marked, "18k" but the dust cover has the name, "L. Favre" in script and the name "Locle" in block letters plus of course, a serial number. The movement is in nickel and approximately 44mm in diameter. It's jeweled and has wolf's tooth winding gears. There is no manufacturer's name on the movement. The movement and case are in excellent condition and the watch is very strong running.

Alan Shenton's book, *Pocket Watches, 19th and 20 Century*, makes reference to a Louis Eugene Favre of Cormoret, Switzerland. I have no idea if Louis is related to Abraham Favre, founder of Favre-Leuba but hopefully he is. Aside from this minor reference, I have been unable to locate any information on Louis Eugene Favre including from a broad-brush internet search.

I am hoping someone on this very informative forum might be of assistance in further identifying the watch manufacturer. Thank you very much / john


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Jon,

A picture of the movement is needed to identify it. Just upload picts on some hosting site and paste links here.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

JohnPatt said:


> New forum member and greetings from the U.S.
> 
> I have a delightful Swiss pin set pocket watch I need assistance in identifying. While I have several photos, I can't figure out how to attach them to this post.
> 
> ...


 Are you sure it's Favre? I think it's a bit of a leap from L. Favre of Locle to L. E. Favre of Cormoret, since Favre is a very common name in Swiss Horology.

Looking for a Favre in Locle, I found this










https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/59388743_18k-gold-pocket-watch-charles-louis-favre-locle-1

which led to this ... from which I expect the previous seller has misread the name.










https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/16361866_19th-century-charles-louis-faivre-18-karat-yellow-gold

As well as the pictures of the movement requested by Nevenbekriev, it would be useful to see a picture of the dust cover.


----------



## JohnPatt (Aug 10, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSbp34WLkXQ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CSbp2BkrhIx/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CSbp0J9rkG_/


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Looks pritty much like quality Lecoultre movement or ebaushe, about 1900 or little earlier. But no one can tell for sure, unless maker's mark is found under the dial or drum bridge. This architecture of bridges at that time was used by almoust all manufactures


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

JohnPatt said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CSbp34WLkXQ/
> 
> 
> ...


 You were right, it does say Favre. However, there were several Favres in Locle listed in Kathleen Pritchards book on Swiss watchmakers and I don't see any that jump out at me as this one. The style of decoration around the "Locle" name might provide a clue, and the flourish at the end of Favre, but I haven't found anything that helps.


----------

